# Vaporesso Transformer RDA (BF Pin Included) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/9/16)

The new Vaporesso Transformer RDA landed today at The Sir's 

This RDA comes with a bottom feed pin for all you squonk lovers.

The new Vaporesso Transformer RDA is without a doubt one of the most versatile rebuildable dripping atomizers to hit the vaping world. This one gives you a wide array of options to work with. You’ll not only have multiple barrel sections to work with, you can also transform the build deck itself. First of all lets talk about that awesome build deck. Not only can you use the ever so common 2 post velocity style deck, you can also remove the posts and go postless. The Vaporesso Transformer RDA supports single coils, dual coils, and even quad coils if you so desire.

You’re also getting 2 separate barrel sections, as well as a delrin wide bore drip tip and a stainless steel drip tip top cap combo. One of the barrel sections for the Vaporesso Transformer RDA are longer than the other and they each have different airflow. So your needs will determine which one you use. The taller one is great for those cloud chasing builds like when you want to slap 4 coils in there. And the shorter one is perfect for your flavor builds or when you want to go postless. The bottom line is that you’ll have a whopping 10 different build options to work with, and as a result making the Vaporesso Transformer RDA the most versatile atomizer on the market.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-transformer-rda-bf-pin-included-by-vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

@Sir Vape and @BigGuy you are killing me guys... your choice of product is just outstanding! Order in! Craig would you be so kind? No rush because I only need it Monday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Order in as well. Looks promising if the post-less deck has the squonk pin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv (18/9/16)

All the reviews talk about the versatility. How's the flavour on a scale of Cubis to Petri?


----------

